

Why MongoDB is worth $1.2 billion - felixr
http://www.javaworld.com/javaworld/jw-10-2013/131010-why-mongodb-is-worth.html?source=nww_rss

======
shin_lao
_Not only is MongoDB considerably lower in cost than Oracle, but adding nodes
to a MongoDB cluster is an exercise in simplicity._

It was my understanding that MongoDB scales poorly.

~~~
hhw
Not to mention, considerably lower in cost means considerably less revenue.
How exactly is that supposed to be justification for a high valuation?
Especially when NoSQL databases are a fairly small niche compared to RDBMS, so
it's not really possible to make up the difference in volume.

------
7Figures2Commas
Comparing MongoDB to Oracle? _Really?_ Next thing you know we'll be reading
articles about how oranges are threatening to take significant market share
from apples.

As for, "[Oracle] also does not affordably scale to the tens or hundreds of
terabytes required by some", an honest question: if scaling to "tens or
hundreds of terabytes" is so easy with MongoDB, why is scaling to 100GB a big
enough deal to warrant a presentation[1]?

[1] [http://www.slideshare.net/mongodb/partner-webinar-the-
scalin...](http://www.slideshare.net/mongodb/partner-webinar-the-scaling-
checklist-for-mongodb-100gb-and-beyond)

~~~
mathattack
I view this as they have Oracle to thank for there being such a large database
market independent of the big ERP and hardware vendors. And for that, you do
have to thank Uncle Larry.

